# Joe Perry Rig Rundown (Morris Amps content)



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

At 24:35 of the video the Morris Mo-Joe is mentioned. :smilie_flagge17:

[video=youtube;5P8EqX3frKE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P8EqX3frKE&amp;feature=g-all-u[/video]


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Cool video.


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> At 24:35 of the video the Morris Mo-Joe is mentioned. :smilie_flagge17:


That's the best part of the video! :rockon:

More fun pics and info about the Morris Mo-Joe at Morris Amps | Facebook

plus mention of the Morris Producer combo being used on some tracks they recorded for the new Aerosmith album.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

watched it last night...quite the rig...i love the mentallity though...change it up nightly...not wanting to be a cover band is cool too...that is why i never learned many solo's...i always figured that if someone came to a gig to hear a solo note for note, or judged me based on that...they'd prefer to see the real band...hence why i do my own thing!


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

Glen is my local tube amp tech. I'm only 20 km away from him. Great guy. I like to see him and his business doing well. Good to know he'll be around to fix my amps for a long time.


----------



## filmosound (Feb 27, 2006)

Over a year later these are still available direct from Morris Amps if you live in Canada and more recently Destroy All Guitars if you live in the USA. Johnny Depp, John Angus of the Trews, and Austin's Lance Keltner now own MO-JO's.

Here's a video demo of the amp just posted in the last week by Lance Keltner for Destroy All Guitars....

[video=youtube;NXJ1tzcO0HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXJ1tzcO0HU[/video]

I like these guitar demo videos that feature the MO-JO amp as well...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RF4EOKO3sk (Dorian)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMqpNU15pkA (Echopark)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYMYAXL-XO8 (Mario Martin)


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link, I watched Joe Perry play with Aerosmith last year and that one pickup Les Paul with the trem had to be one of the best sounding distorted guitars I've ever heard.


----------

